# Home multi-gyms



## chrisw87 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey everyone!

I decided I wanted to start working out again and tone back up to my previous self. In the past I was in the police force so it was quite easy to maintain weight, we had a gym next to the meal room. Before leaving there I was roughly 130kg, 12% body fat (sounds impressive but I am quite big boned and 6'2 so I carry more weight than it appears).

Currently I am about 110kg and 18% fat :wall: so it once again is time to work out and get fit. I pulled out my old free weights, but there is a major problem, I have NO gyms close to me and I am a creature of lazyness that will not travel 15 mins to go to a gym. So I am considering a multi-gym for home.

When I used to work out, I really only used a few machines, chest press, leg curls, pull-down bar and similar, as well as a rowing machine for aerobic/back. High intensity strength basically with a bit of aerobic. There are some fantastic machines available in the $500 range (looking to spend max 800) but it has to be compact with the option to add up to at least 100kg of weight.

Any suggestions?

The only one I really like the look of isn't too expensive and I might actually have a look at it when I get the chance, but the other side of the story is as well... second hand gym equip.. I don't want to buy something that is rusty and will snap the cables, but if it can save a bit of dosh, all the better.

I would love a rowing machine too, but you get what you pay for and a "cheap" decent rower is easily 1K

Esprit expander 220 home gym - $599


> 60kg (132lb) Weight
> Expandable to 100kg (220lb) by Adding Weight Plates
> Pec-mate
> Easy Removable Weights
> ...












Weider 8980 home gym - $799


> Featuring up to 97kg of resistance, depending on the exercise and number of vinyl weights selected, this systems cable-and-pulley set up allows for up to 97kg or resistance
> High Pulley and Low Pulley offer a larger range of motion, making them versatile so you can perform more exercises and target harder to get areas
> 37kg of Vinyl Durastack Weights
> 4-Roll leg developer
> ...


----------



## dogs_basket (Aug 28, 2007)

Others might have a different view of home multigyms but my view is "For the love of all that is good in the world, please don't get one"! A fella like you will quickly outgrow the weight (I'm a fraction of your size and comfortably bench 115kg), they increase the chance of injury and they can't adapt as you change what you want to do (e.g squats). 

If space allows go for a power rack, and if not a half rack. A power rack wil probably stretch your budget (but I'd be surprised if you couldn't pick one up second hand). Most of the domestic ones have a lat attachement that you could add later, or you could save money and get some resistance bands and tie them accross the safety bars to use as assistance if you can't chin\pull up. Or just do negatives till you can. 

I don't think there's been a better time to get into weights with things like Youtube, and online bookstores for folks who haven't got a gym near by. 

(I hate it when people ask "Which BMW shall I get" and others reply "Don't. Get an Audi" so apologies for this answer, but I do think it needs suggesting in this instance.) 

Best of luck. :thumb:


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

I'd get some basic free weights and a bench and that's it.

Home gyms aren't up to the job - you need commercial kit to make proper progress.


----------



## chrisw87 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for the extra info guys, I might look into the other benches instead   

I went to test these yesterday, which is damn well good I did, they didn't have a very good build quality, which i guess meets the phrase "you get what you pay for". On another topic, someone in the US of A has my credit card number and purchased a 1.5K computer, so I can't buy this anyways haha. 

Heres to hoping my bank will live up to their customer service lately and actually help me get my money back.

edit: and I have plenty of free weights, I use them often now. 2 dumbell style bars (different amount of weight loaded onto each one for different muscle groups). and my large curl bar that takes olympic weight plates, have 70kg of plates at the moment from when I used to work out, damn they are expensive though.


----------

